# Help! Confused over AMH results



## molsykins (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,I will quickly try and explain our situation.I am 33 and my husband 36.We already have a child who was conceived naturally very quickly and he will be 1 on Saturday.My husband had to undergo radiotherapy to his spine (benign tumour) and the treatment finished a month ago. We have been told that its probable he will have been made infertile by the radiation, as it can scatter to the testicles.So as a back up we froze sperm and we are looking to start IUI next month.We have to wait a year to test his sperm and to try naturally if there is any sperm there. So we didn't want to wait.I had my FSH/E2 and AMH tested.I had the FSH and E2 done by GP and AMH paid for at clinic.I had consultation today, and I having picked up my FSH and E2 results last week, I thought they were ok. 8.7 for FSH and E2 was 32. So I thought AMH would be ok and we would proceed as what we thought to planning IUI.Howver the consultant said my fertility levels are poor. I am really upset. She said my FSH should be under 7, and my AMH which is 4, she would have expected to be 5 for my age.She said I must not panic however, and I have got some time left and not to worry. She confirmed that yes, IUI would be the best route (husbands sperm was all fine and we have 14 vialls(!)). She also said I wouldn't need stimulated IUI just natural IUI. so surely that means I am not that bad?I'm confused


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey molsykins  I wouldn't worry about the AMH as mine was 0.08 and I did get BFP on IUI at 41 so it just a number  don't know why they tell u that.
Good luck becky7 xx


----------



## Nuttytart (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much. Amh is still fairly new in the u.k. There still needs to be some research between the links of amh to fsh etc. my amh came back low and I'm 27, ttc for 23 months. everyone is different and the low, normal, average amh is such a wide bracket. Amh is also measure on two scales so make sure that your looking at the right one.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Remember ARGC are the most successful ivf clinic in the UK with results 20-40% higher than elsewhere, and they don't even measure AMH bloods, focus only on FSH being under 10. Good luck x


----------



## molsykins (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------

